# Airshows



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

After a career in Aerospace and lots of Farnborough's in the name of work, we would now like to do airshows while staying on or near the airfield in our MH.

So the question if you haven't got there before me, is........
Does anyone know of 
any rallies at airshows, or 
any airshows with a camping site or
any campsites adjacent to an airshow venue.

Thanks 

John


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Southport have an air show around August/September usually with red arrows - you can stay on the Pleasureland site (always busy) its about £7/8 per night - grey water and toilet emptying and fresh water or even posher - the CC club site further down the road.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

John,

Sorry I can't really help but I shall watch this thread with interest, I do know that Old Warden allow you to take your van there and asking politely once I was able to stay overnight on the field after the display to enable us to get a head start for Dover.

Norman.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
RIAT ? Fairford. Look uo "Kempsford camping",Camp is just outside perimiter fence,own access on show days,toilets,showers,bar,shop,own large camp space.
We used to go tuesday before the show,watch the static aircraft fly in,see the others practice setting up the display patterns overhead,(Mini show ) and stay over until the monday to see them fly out. Good feel on site,when we went there was no thieving or trouble.
Treat yourselves to a VIP pass,you are then centre line for all the airbourne displays, and can move between the stands and the grass area at will,restaurant there as well,if i remember.
One reason we stopped going,no more Lightnings and Phantoms doing their stuff,plus,H&S,stopped "Hairy Bot******d French jets cutting your hair while flying low   
"All clear above and behind..."
hulltramper aka "........ Ace " :roll:


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
RIAT ? Fairford. Look uo "Kempsford camping",Camp is just outside perimiter fence,own access on show days,toilets,showers,bar,shop,own large camp space.
We used to go tuesday before the show,watch the static aircraft fly in,see the others practice setting up the display patterns overhead,(Mini show ) and stay over until the monday to see them fly out. Good feel on site,when we went there was no thieving or trouble.
Treat yourselves to a VIP pass,you are then centre line for all the airbourne displays, and can move between the stands and the grass area at will,restaurant there as well,if i remember.
One reason we stopped going,no more Lightnings and Phantoms doing their stuff,plus,H&S,stopped "Hairy Bot******d French jets cutting your hair while flying low   
"All clear above and behind..."
hulltramper aka "........ Ace " :roll:


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We've booked to go on a rally at the Fairford Royal International air show, 15 July. Rally is with the Gloucester CC Centre. We've booked a week, but you could go for less I think. It was recommended to us, the rally field is apparently right next to the airfield so that you can see all the action.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

C&CC have a site at Airwick Gatport. Its almost at the end of the runway!
Don't 'arf make yer duck sometimes!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

For RIAT at Fairford (17th - 19th July) both the CC and the C&CC have rally sites very close by. As others have said there is also Kempsford site that is very popular.

For RNAS Yeovilton Air Day (11th July) there is camping on their site just across the road from the museum.

Dunsfold Wings & Wheels (29th-30th August) always have a campsite on the edge of the airfield.

For most other shows there are usually CL or CS's close by or commercial sites if you need all the facilities.

Don't all book pitches too soon though as we might need space as well if we can't blag our way onto the airfield for the weekend.   

Richard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately Airbourne at Eastbourne a free 4 day event has no close campsite, nearest is C&CC Normans Bay.

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Forget Kempsford for the riat,
you are on the wrong side :lol: :lol: 
Totterdown farm is the place to be,
we go every year Thursday till Monday, we always use to go to Kempsford which I admit is the best site, but always use to see the guys on the hill in my photos, so went on a mission to find out,
found out about totterdown farm and never looked back,
you will need to get in touch with simon soon because most of us have a regular pitch and the rest get sold up quick,
showers and elsan are nothing to write home about BUT BUT
the thing I go for,,,,,,,,
is them planes jets that turn and burn above you and when I say above you I mean above you,
one year a B52 was so low over us I thought it would hit the tree, google it it might still be around,
the Lancaster always flies over the site so low you could almost shake the pilots hand as he is waving at us,
if you don't like the smell yes you get it there and the noise you are better off on the other side,
another place is rhymes farm you get some good shots at the crash gate,
Totterdown is also like a grandstand for the airfield, and we have always had the spitfire do us a display on the sat evening
sorry to go on touched a nerve,
   
Misty

cost is £13 per person per night, well worth it
there is a C&CC Temp site which is £15 per unit a night which is down by the runway good for landings,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

georgiemac said:


> Southport have an air show around August/September usually with red arrows - you can stay on the Pleasureland site (always busy) its about £7/8 per night - grey water and toilet emptying and fresh water or even posher - the CC club site further down the road.


we always park at the bird hides marshes on the end of marine drive, free and walk cycle down to watch the show, never go in any more its just a recruiting thing in there nowadays,
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Sywell airshow,
there is a C&CC weekend meet well worth it or the school lets you park for about £8 and a free cup of tea I am sure some vans were ther overnight
Misty


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

About three sites at Waddington one a CC meet, and one a farm close to the runway.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

OOP's Sorry no Waddington this year.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi pneumatician.
"Waddo"..Forgot that one.Lincoln CC. Centre,school field Rally site,just outside,"Waddo" main gate.... MAGIC..Sit in the Rally field ,watch and listen,or walk in,a must do !.
hulltramper


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

pneumatician said:


> OOP's Sorry no Waddington this year.


Waddo is closed for just over a year because the runway is being relaid and extended.
There seems to be some doubt about the future of the airshow as there is a new OC and we don't yet know what will happen in 2016.

As hull tramper said the CC rally field is excellent as it is close to the main gate and the village, pub etc. You can watch a lot of the flying from the field but nothing on the ground.

Barn farm is a huge temporary site right next to the 02 end of the runway. The site has portaloos, water and waste disposal. Open from Thursday morning until Monday morning. The site is behind a hedge so although the flying can be watched you can't see much on the ground.
Between the Barn Farm site and the wire fence is a field that is organised by a group of locals, led by the lovely Ann Carratt, who raise funds for the Lincolnshire Ambucopter Appeal. No loos but there is water and waste and a great view across the end of the runway and parking areas for some of the aircraft.
The burger van on site also does epic bacon and egg baps.  

Love Waddo and just hope we get the airshow back in 2016.

Richard.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Dawlish Airshow. C&CC had a holiday meet on the Warren which I assume is a regular event. Big field plenty of room and a good view from the cliffs of the show. We were fortunate to have great views of the two Lancasters this year.

JohnW


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey John,
Never asked but what sort of aviation fix are you after??
Civil, military or RAF ??
A good jet fix is lakenheath park in the spotters (us saddos) car park all day then over to mildenhall camp at Johns field, they even have an old trailer that you can get good shots over the fence,
Get all the heavies their all night,
So what's you prefrance?
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Bye the way here is a good site
http://forums.airshows.co.uk/index.php
Have a look
Hope it helps
Misty


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Southport is a good airshow and as said earlier you can stay on the Pleasureland car park. It is a great place to watch the show but, a couple of years ago the price was £10 a night for the air show then last year the price went up to £20 a night. Depending on where you were told to park some of the vans were very!!! close.
The normal price at Southport is £8 a night and it is right on the edge of town. If you do want to book the phone number is 07711502368.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting thread! Thank you.

I've stayed over at a couple of De-Havilland/Tiger Moth Fly-ins. One was at Woburn and a later one at Belvoir Castle. Quite a few participants/enthusiasts stayed over with their MH. 

If you get there early you can get a prime spot next to the barrier on the runway and have a top notch view with no hike to the parking. Not sure what's on this year. 

Also stayed at Sywell a couple of years ago, but that was a more organised set-up with showers and toilets.

Also took the van to Duxford for the Battle of Britain anniversary show. Got a great spot right by the runway, right where the Spitfires were gathering for take-off. Only stayed for the day, but it was great to have all mod cons to hand.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Now here's a thought... Why not ask how many people would wish to attend an Airshow Rally?
If numbers look viable then you could have a chat with Jackie (LadyJ the rally coordinator) about trying to arrange a MHF rally there. 

Well it was just a thought.

Alan


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Shoreham Airshow, Sussex - CC CL at Coombes Farm, walk to top of hill, then duck as the planes fly over - great view


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have stayed at C&CC rallies/Temporary Holiday Sites which have been arranged for airshows at Lowestoft a couple of years ago (near the park and ride, and for Sunderland last year although that was a few miles away and we parked the van at the show carpark £15 for the day  

Both are free seafront shows so we were happy to pay for the day parking and the campsite fees were reasonable.

Steve

BTW The campsite at Gatwick is a Caravan Club one


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> We have stayed at C&CC rallies/Temporary Holiday Sites which have been arranged for airshows at Lowestoft a couple of years ago (near the park and ride, and for Sunderland last year although that was a few miles away and we parked the van at the show carpark £15 for the day
> 
> Both are free seafront shows so we were happy to pay for the day parking and the campsite fees were reasonable.


Unfortunately Lowestoft airshow is no more as people wouldn't put a couple of quid in the collection buckets to help pay some of the costs. Much the same happened at Southend although a determined group of aviation enthusiasts are working hard to get that one back this year.

Sadly there is no such thing as a free airshow as there are always substantial costs to be paid by someone.
Flying is an expensive business and the bigger the aircraft the more it tends to cost just to fill it with fuel, without taking other overheads into consideration, as we know only too well within the Vulcan camp. Someone has to pay for that fuel and those costs which can run into many thousands of pounds just for one display.

It is always very difficult to get companies to sponsor anything more than a small portion of the costs so it usually comes down to getting the public to put their hands in their pockets either on the gate or via the local council chucking in some council tax money. Either way it is you and I eventually picking up the tab.

Richard.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Shooting off at a slight tangent if any one is interested in Small Model Aeroplanes the BMFA Nationals is at Barkston Heath August Bank Holiday weekend.
All forms of Radio Control Turbines, Scale, Aerobatic, Pylon. Control Line. and of course weather permitting evening free flight.

Approximately £30 for 3 nights. Water, Loos, available and generators permitted.

https://bmfa.org/


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

At Airbourne at EastBourne over the summer there were plenty of MH's parked on the seafront (if you can find a space) and also up above beachy head at the car parks. Mind you it was rather windy parked up there for one of the days last year.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

pneumatician said:


> Shooting off at a slight tangent if any one is interested in Small Model Aeroplanes the BMFA Nationals is at Barkston Heath August Bank Holiday weekend.
> All forms of Radio Control Turbines, Scale, Aerobatic, Pylon. Control Line. and of course weather permitting evening free flight.
> 
> Approximately £30 for 3 nights. Water, Loos, available and generators permitted.
> ...


Weston park model show on in June never miss it, probably one of the best model shows,
Weston park in the dark is also a good show planes lit up with LEDs,
Just my thoughts
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

orridge said:


> At Airbourne at EastBourne over the summer there were plenty of MH's parked on the seafront (if you can find a space) and also up above beachy head at the car parks. Mind you it was rather windy parked up there for one of the days last year.


Probably something to do with the ver-a
Misty


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Probably something to do with the ver-a 
Misty

I have been puzzling over this for a while and have to admit defeat.

Also will have to remind myself to park the motorhome up on the seafront before the event this year, providing of course that we are not away.

cabby

The council make a large part of the cost of this 4 day event, plus there are other various supporters as well. We consider the volume of people that visit and spend money over this period to help as well to keep the town in good healthy place.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

What after you rubbed it in that you guys were getting her for the 4 days of your show,
Must be old age,
Canadian lanc
Sorry OP for going off topic,
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

This is Vera:- 

The Canadian Lancaster that visited last year.

Here is Thumper, the BBMF Lanc leading Vera:- 

And here are the two of them arriving at Dunsfold Wings & Wheels over the Vulcan Village:-


----------

